# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A adopter] Gaperon et Svecia (furettes)

## White Rabbit

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Gaperon et Svecia
*Type:* Furet
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 4 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* poleautresanimaux@white-rabbit.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 


Pour toute demande d'information: poleautresanimaux@white-rabbit.org
Pour déposer une demande d'adoption: Formulaire d'adoption furets


*Noms:* Gaperon et Svecia
*Conditions d'adoption:*
- adoption en duo uniquement, dans un espace de vie adapté (enclos avec sorties quotidiennes ou liberté totale). Le sol sous l'enclos devra être solide, car elles grattent souvent devant l'ouverture de l'enclos pour essayer de sortir; elles y arrivent d'ailleurs si l'enclos est mal fermé.
- suivi d'un vétérinaire spécialisé
- adoption possible dans toute la France, covoiturage accepté





*Gaperon*
*Née le* 27/09/2016
*Poids:* 760 g
*Implant le* 20/09/2019
*Vaccination:* maladie de carré le 29/12/2020 (allergie au vaccin Nobivac puppy CP)
*Antécédents médicaux:* Ablation des glandes anales, gale en décembre 2020.
Plaie au dos chronique nécessitant un traitement aux antibiotiques et crème cicatrisante si réapparition de l'irritation. L'irritation de la plaie de brûlure revient tous les 3 mois environ et met 1 semaine à cicatriser entre chaque rechute. Il faut retraiter avec un désinfectant et une crème cicatrisante dès l'apparition d'une nouvelle irritation.
Gaperon a fait une crise d'épilepsie en mars 2020.





*Svecia*
*Née le* 25/05/2017
*Poids:* 850 g
*Implant le* 20/09/2019
*Vaccination:* maladie de carré le 29/12/2020
*Antécédents médicaux:* Gale en décembre 2020.







Leur histoire:
Svecia et Gaperon sont deux furettes réhabilitées d'un laboratoire où elles ont été utilisées pour une étude sur la perception, la mémoire et l'apprentissage. Svecia a été prise en charge par l'association en août 2019 et Gaperon en décembre 2019. Elles vivent actuellement chez leur famille d'accueil dans le 91. Après une année ensemble, les deux furettes sont inséparables.
Elles n'ont pu être mises à l'adoption plus tôt, car il était nécessaire d'identifier et d'essayer de régler un problème de plaie en bas du dos de Gaperon. Sa santé s'étant stabilisée, elles peuvent maintenant trouver leur famille.


Leur alimentation:
Gaperon et Svecia mangent exclusivement des croquettes Orijen cat & Kitten poulet. Elles boivent de l'eau fraîche et aiment la fontaine à eau des chats.





Leur caractère:
D'abord un peu timides, les 2 miss ont su s'apprivoiser et ont bien développé leurs aptitudes à l'exploration au contact des chats de leur famille d'accueil. 
Gaperon et Svecia adorent les balades. Elles ont le droit à de grandes séances de jeu et d'exploration d'1h-1h30 et retournent se coucher d'elles-mêmes dans leur pièce lorsqu'elles en ont assez.


Les deux furettes s'entendent avec les chats et adorent jouer et courir avec eux. Svecia est d'ailleurs régulièrement la première des deux à aller solliciter les chats de sa FA pour jouer.





Elles passent la majeure partie de leur temps à dormir dans leur dodo, mais sont très vives et dynamiques une fois leur sieste terminée. Elles se déplacent bien, courent et bondissent partout. Elles aiment grimper partout dès qu'elles en ont l'occasion: coussins, poufs, même sur le canapé, quand leur griffes s'accrochent suffisamment sur le tissu! Très curieuses, Gaperon et Svecia aiment fouiner dans tous les recoins pour trouver un endroit tranquille où grignoter des croquettes ou dormir. Elles apprécient également les sorties dans le jardin sécurisé quand il fait beau.


Très sociables, elles aiment la compagnie des humains et courent dans leurs pieds pour attirer l'attention (en particulier Svecia). Elles sont parfois têtues et répondent bien à leur nom. Svecia aime se faire gratter le dos, et rouler sur le dos pour être gratouillée sur le ventre. Gaperon apprécie particulièrement de "faire la belle" en se tenant droite comme un suricate.


La propreté est encore à perfectionner, surtout lors des sorties; les miss sont plus propres dans leur enclos qu'en balade.

----------


## White Rabbit



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## White Rabbit

Merci!  :Smile:

----------


## White Rabbit

Gaperon et Svecia attendent toujours leur famille d'adoption!


Ce sont deux miss très vives qui adorent courir et bondir partout. Elles apprécient les sorties dans le jardin et aiment jardiner en grattant dans les pots de fleurs qui sont à leur portée.   :Smile:  
Très curieuses, elles se faufilent là où elles le peuvent, en particulier sous les meubles de la cuisine de leur famille d'accueil. Il leur suffit d'un petit passage pour qu'elles essaient d'y aller.


Les deux furettes jouent bien ensemble et Svecia, qui est plus vive que sa copine, aime parfois taquiner celle-ci.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

